# New girl



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, my name's Rosie and my hubby and I have been trying to conceive for almost seven years.  I thought I might have a problem conceiving as I had my first fallopian tube and two ovarian cysts removed when I was 23.  I hadn't met the man of my dreams then so didn't worry too much. Now of course things are different!  I had another two major operations on a perforated bowel and when they opened me up they found another cyst so removed my ovary before sticking me back together ( literally).  I have also been diagnosed with endometriosis from the pathology report on my ovary.  Been sending loving words to my one remaining ovary!!

I have had two appointments with the specialist and am now trying to lose weight to try IVF.  Whilst I am waiting for this I have been given clomid to try.  I am also waiting to have yet another cyst aspirated and I am not ovulating properly and have adhesions from previous surgery.  My remaining fallopian tube has probably been compromised by surgery too but they are giving me the clomid anyway.

My two cycles of clomid suggest that it is not working   My doctor has suggested that I may have to consider egg donation.  This is a recent suggestion and I'm finding things tough to think about.)
I have good days and very black days made harder by the fact that I work with babies and young children and am surrounded by very fat pregnant people at the moment!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Rosie  
What an awful time you have been through  
I am pleased that youve found FF and posted as it really is a good place to get answers and support,
I have not had the same surgery or have Endo but I too have been faced with the Donor egg option for the last 10 years!

I really understand the good days and black days, and being around pregnant people can leave you feeling quite raw inside.

I will leave you links for the Clomid, endometriosis and the Donor egg boards as and when you feel strong enough, take a peek they are a friendly bunch at all stages of the rollercoaster,there is also a DE abroad thread! There is lots of infomation and friendly support here to assist you during one of lifes greatest challenges.
Sending you lots of  and   

*~Dizzi~*


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,64.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,9.0.html


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Rosie
Welcome to FF
I am sorry you've had such a tough journey so far - sending you a great big hug   

Just wanted to wish you all the best and good luck

  

Meerkat x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Welcome to FF

I too work around pregnant women and babies and know how hard it can be. You have found the right place to get support and have a good moan when you need to. We are all here for you. The suggestion of egg donation must be difficult to get your head around, have you looked at the threads re:egg donation. I'm sure they will be useful and you will find people to talk to who know just how you are feeling.

Take care
Love emma.b


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you for making me feel very welcome.  Nobody understands the pain of infertility as much as somebody who is experiencing it themselves so I truly value  a chance to get things off my chest and share things with you.  I'm hoping that my one little ovary will do the job and I won't need egg donation, but I have to be realistic.  look forward to chatting to you again soon.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rosie and welcome to the site u will love it here

Sorry to hear what u have been through already just try to remain positive i know its hard to when everyone around us seems to be falling pg

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Rosie  

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck, it's a comfort to come here knowing that people will understand how you feel..

 

Z xx


----------



## steph12 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Rosie

I was so sorry to hear of all the problems that you have been through. I know what you mean about good days and black days, and it's hard when nobody seems to understand.

I'm sure that you will get lots of support from everyone at FF.

Wishing you all the best  

love Steph
XX


----------



## Chich (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Rosie, 
I'm new to all this too and am already feeling better having found FF  . I'm really sorry to hear about your situation. It sounds tough. I'm saying a prayer for your lonely ovary and hope things work out   
I also work with mums and babies and I know it takes real grit to get through it sometimes  . The world is a better place because of tough women like you  . I wish you all the best. 
Chichxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Welcome to FF...you find a fantastic support network here.

I'd like to wish you all the best for your TTC journey  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I just wanted to say welcome to FF and  

You are obviously a very strong person to have got through everything you've been subjected to already.  IF is a big hurdle and it does seem insurmountable at times, but I'm sure with the support of everyone here and your dh you will be able to get through it ok.

Sending you this big  to make you feel better!

Take care


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

To you all.  Thank you so much!  I feel like I have been here for years already!  Had a bad day today, found myself crying on the bus home from work.  Two women were  sitting in front of me discussing their baby boys. I couldn't help but think " it's so unfair, why not me?" burst in to tears when hubby got in then went to the loo only to find that Aunt Flo had arrived and she was late too. Want to swear!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Rosie hun  
Glad youve come back and seen your lovely replies 

~Dizzi~


By the way we do have a swearing smiley


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you!  In that case     

 Think I might be able to acquire a sense of humour here!!

Yes Dizzi, they are lovely replies and very much appreciated.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YEP check out the jokes section !


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

beautiful picture Mandy!  Nice to see you!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Beauty..

I've been trying to download a piccy since I joined but I'm about as computer literate as my 2 year old nephew!!  Anyway, got some help off dh since (who's an IT Manager!!) so now I can stop hiding behind Tigger!

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Mandy!

I work with nursery aged children and it constantly amazes me how they pick things up so quickly!  Even the 18 month olds know how to turn the computer on!!!!  By four years of age they seem to be telling me what to do!!!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

You sound like you are due some good luck my love - just wanted to say hi and welcome to you.

Big hugs and a large dollop of luck
Ladyplops
x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi ya Lady! Nice to know you're here!  Wishing you lots of love and   too!  Have replied in our cycle buddy thread!


----------

